# a hopeful plea !!!



## troubledwoman (Sep 30, 2010)

Buenos dias all. just wanted some help/advice. I have to get to Torrox Pueblo from Malaga airport Oct 8th. Is there an easy way,bearing in mind that I will have to trudge my suitcase along with me. (ok,so I`m a weak and feeble woman ) really tho,any suggestions? tia.maggie lane:


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

troubledwoman said:


> Buenos dias all. just wanted some help/advice. I have to get to Torrox Pueblo from Malaga airport Oct 8th. Is there an easy way,bearing in mind that I will have to trudge my suitcase along with me. (ok,so I`m a weak and feeble woman ) really tho,any suggestions? tia.maggie lane:


Hi there,

cheapest way i think would be by bus, The bus from the airport every 15 minutes or so is right outside the new arrivals €2 to malaga station(correct change as driver can be grumpy) then bus from Station to Torrox costa about €3.20 i think. Then perhaps a taxi or maybe there is a bus? it's only a few minutes from there. Very little walking involved only a matter of yards really.

D


----------



## troubledwoman (Sep 30, 2010)

*you are so kind*



DROOBY said:


> Hi there,
> 
> cheapest way i think would be by bus, The bus from the airport every 15 minutes or so is right outside the new arrivals €2 to malaga station(correct change as driver can be grumpy) then bus from Station to Torrox costa about €3.20 i think. Then perhaps a taxi or maybe there is a bus? it's only a few minutes from there. Very little walking involved only a matter of yards really.
> 
> D


thankyou sir,that was so very kind of you.:clap2: now..if I could only find a kindly person going that way on the day of my arrival ??.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

troubledwoman said:


> thankyou sir,that was so very kind of you.:clap2: now..if I could only find a kindly person going that way on the day of my arrival ??.


as long as they don't want paying unless they are a licensed taxi


----------



## troubledwoman (Sep 30, 2010)

*ooh er !!*



xabiachica said:


> as long as they don't want paying unless they are a licensed taxi


Good point,but i dont think its against the law to put petrol in someones car. anyway,its not looking like anyones going my way...still hoping tho.


----------

